# Brasilia Highway is here! (pics)



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

So I called BMW special deliveries. Now I'm really confused. They said that it had gone to VPC on 23rd but hadn't cleared customs. Should be all set to go out early next week. How does it not clear customs and go to VPC or does customs clear it there?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thor2j said:


> So I called BMW special deliveries. Now I'm really confused. They said that it had gone to VPC on 23rd but hadn't cleared customs. Should be all set to go out early next week. How does it not clear customs and go to VPC or does customs clear it there?


ED cars are segregated at the VPC until they clear customs.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thor2j said:


> So I called BMW special deliveries. Now I'm really confused. They said that it had gone to VPC on 23rd but hadn't cleared customs. Should be all set to go out early next week. How does it not clear customs and go to VPC or does customs clear it there?


I made a comment about it clearing customs so quickly on the phone and she didn't really say anything about it not really clearing yet.... so, yeah, i dunno.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

frank325 said:


> I made a comment about it clearing customs so quickly on the phone and she didn't really say anything about it not really clearing yet.... so, yeah, i dunno.


She told me it's a two step process but had gone to VPC on 23rd. Figured it had to clear customs first but guess it doesn't. Hopefully it'll clear next week and I can set up my PCD, another wait.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

jerezano66 said:


> ED cars are segregated at the VPC until they clear customs.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess the lesson we're learning is the estimated dates for each step after unloading are not accurate for ED cars.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> Mine is going to Atlanta and I'm flying down to drive it back to Cincinnati. Once I hear it's going to be there, I'll be on the next day's flight. Fortunately, Frontier flies to ATL from here and it's no more than $99 any day, one way.


Hi Frank235, just curious as to why you are picking up in Atlanta. Is the dealership located there?

Also, what number are you calling to get the updated from BMW? Or are you emailing them?

FYI, my car is on the Torino which will dock in NY on May 30th. Ship was delayed, rough weather I guess. Was supposed to dock May 28th.

My car is headed to NH so I'm expecting at least two more weeks (hopefully worst case) before I see it again.

Best I can do for now is stare at pics.

Good luck with your re-delivery and drive back to OH. And remember, you have to keep it under 80 to avoid any undue attention!


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thor2j said:


> She told me it's a two step process but had gone to VPC on 23rd. Figured it had to clear customs first but guess it doesn't. Hopefully it'll clear next week and I can set up my PCD, another wait.


Yeah I would suggest specifically asking them if it cleared when you talk to them. In my email she specifically stated I cleared customs and was more than likely delayed due to the fixes that were needed.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

rebirth24 said:


> Yeah I would suggest specifically asking them if it cleared when you talk to them. In my email she specifically stated I cleared customs and was more than likely delayed due to the fixes that were needed.


I did ask, she said its at the VPC but not cleared customs. Said it should be good to go early next week and to call back.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't believe you guys still haven't gotten your cars. It seems like forever since I read your ED reports. Especially you, Jerezano66 and Frank325. Mine took a long time mostly because I did PCD and turned down the first couple dates they offered me. 

The good news is that if you're leasing you should be under your scheduled mileage by the time you get your car.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Hi Frank235, just curious as to why you are picking up in Atlanta. Is the dealership located there?
> 
> Also, what number are you calling to get the updated from BMW? Or are you emailing them?
> 
> ...


I bought from Adrian, thus it's going to BMW of South Atlanta. CA at my local dealer wasn't very easy to deal with, so I gave up pretty quickly with that and just went with a board sponsor.

Regarding the drive back... it's still my break-in period, I am allowed to take it up to 100, they said so at the Welt


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> Can't believe you guys still haven't gotten your cars. It seems like forever since I read your ED reports. Especially you, Jerezano66 and Frank325. Mine took a long time mostly because I did PCD and turned down the first couple dates they offered me.
> 
> The good news is that if you're leasing you should be under your scheduled mileage by the time you get your car.


The part that I have a hard time with is the fact that it took 25 days for my wagon to depart Europe. I wonder if trinitony knows what the record is for drop off to departure from Bremerhaven.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

jerezano66 said:


> The part that I have a hard time with is the fact that it took 25 days for my wagon to depart Europe. I wonder if trinitony knows what the record is for drop off to departure from Bremerhaven.


Well I cannot claim to know what the all time record for the time taken from drop-off to departing Bremerhaven might be. But of the cars that I tracked the record was 41 days. That was for a car dropped in Paris. You have set a record for Antwerp. Antwerp is usually quite efficient at getting a car on board a ship.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> Well I cannot claim to know what the all time record for the time taken from drop-off to departing Bremerhaven might be. But of the cars that I tracked the record was 41 days. That was for a car dropped in Paris. You have set a record for Antwerp. Antwerp is usually quite efficient at getting a car on board a ship.


Yikes, 41 days! What time of year was that? My guess is the middle of winter and there was no volume in Paris. In Antwerp I probably just missed a truck and had to wait a while because of low volume. I got the impression from Joyce Leroi (Rhenus Logistics) that most of the vehicles they processed were for military families or diplomats moving back to the U.S.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

The 41-day-car was dropped off in September (in Paris) and was going to the west coast. Although the average time for a car to get on a ship is about the same for east and west coast cars there are fewer cars going to the west coast and so there are probably fewer ships going to the west coast. (Here I am just guessing as cars destined for China may be riding the same west coast ships). So it may be more likely that there will be bigger gaps in ship availability and probably fewer trucks going to the port as Paris is not a popular drop off point - at least it is not a frequent drop off point for Bimmerfesters. So, perhaps, we have the equivalent of a perfect storm.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

Just got off the phone with BMW. My car cleared on the 28th through everything. Haven't heard from my dealer. Waiting anxiously to schedule PCD!! Where are you Golffr?????


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

I think my car is on there too. Adrian texted me last week around that time!


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

edofazliu said:


> I think my car is on there too. Adrian texted me last week around that time!


Did u do PCD also??


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

Thor2j said:


> Did u do PCD also??


no picking up at south atlanta dealership... why?


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

edofazliu said:


> no picking up at south atlanta dealership... why?


Was hoping someone had info on dates.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Thor2j said:


> Just got off the phone with BMW. My car cleared on the 28th through everything. Haven't heard from my dealer. Waiting anxiously to schedule PCD!! Where are you Golffr?????


Might want to contact your CA. FWIW my car cleared VPC on the 26th. PC emailed my CA the next day (27th), and CA emailed me the next morning (28th). I was given the 17th but had to refuse and then requested and later received the 23rd.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

I talked to him today and he said he hasn't heard anything. Tomorrow will be day 5 that's it's been clear.

Is there anyway to contact pc directly???


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

edofazliu said:


> no picking up at south atlanta dealership... why?


As am I. Unfortunately, i called today and still no updates to the status :bawling:

This car better get moving, I'm selling my current one on Wednesday.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Thor2j said:


> I talked to him today and he said he hasn't heard anything. Tomorrow will be day 5 that's it's been clear.
> 
> Is there anyway to contact pc directly???


I think this is only for after you have a reservation but no harm in trying:

[email protected]


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok guys, for those doing PCD off the Brasilia Highway. Talked to the performance center this morning. Coincidentally they were working on my schedule. They offered me 6/22, first available based on my production number. I can't do that date so I gave them 3 more after that date. 6/23 and 6/25 were full so I am doing it 6/24. Way too far away, but I'm sure it'll be fun. 
I'm not sure how happy they were that I contacted them directly, but they were helpful.


----------



## Ramonito (May 10, 2014)

Just picked up my car from the dealer.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ramonito said:


> Just picked up my car from the dealer.


Not fair!!!! Where's my car! 

Congrats though. I'm sitting in a big pile of bad luck this week. No word on the car, and the buyer of my current car just had to back out on me, so now I get to enjoy finding another buyer. Can this week be over?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just called to get a status. "I have good news for your, sir." It was a relief to finally hear that! Released to carrier today, and the estimated delivery to dealer date was tomorrow. This kind of kills me though. If it doesn't get there until later in the afternoon tomorrow, I really can't pick it up (flights get there at 7:30 AM and I don't want to hang around all day and not get home until midnight). Then they are closed Sunday! Worst day ever for it to arrive.... but thank god it's almost here.

Edit - nevermind, their estimate was way off. I called waggoners and she said probably tuesday it'd be delivered.


----------

